# what would you do?



## Zdeuce4 (Dec 3, 2010)

I've been saving for my cam for a few months and i can't decide which one i want to get..



im down to 



SNL v4

SNL vx 

TS torquer v2 

TS 228r



ive already got pacesetter longtubes and catless mids and k&n intake , as well as a monster level 3 clutch so I've got supporting mods. I plan to get the tb p&p'd as well as getting the stock intake ported to help it breathe a little better. For the life of me I can't decide on which cam will be the better choice for me.



Car put down 303whp and 299wtq on the local mustang dyno and a goat with the same boltons+ v2 made 360 so I'm looking for the 360-370 range on the same dyno after the cam.



I do plan on getting some tea stage 1 heads next summer along w/ a fast so I want whichever cam will dd well but still show solid gains with the heads. 



any thoughts?


----------



## mriley (May 21, 2011)

you put down 303 to the wheels? is yours an ls1 or ls2? anybody else think thats extremely low i thought ls2 cars with 0 mods put down about 330


----------



## omen omega (Aug 26, 2011)

I beleive the key word was Mustang Dyno. From what I've read the Mustang Dyno's dropp all of the numbers 30 to 40 hp


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

omen omega said:


> I beleive the key word was Mustang Dyno. From what I've read the Mustang Dyno's dropp all of the numbers 30 to 40 hp


That is correct. Mustang Dyno's do tend to read much lower than other dyno's. The reason being, Mustang Dyno's compensate for the weight of the vehicle. Basically, it is read almost as if it were being driven on the road. It takes in to account real world conditions, rather than just a simple pull. 

Some will say a Dyno Jet also reads much higher than the actual outcome. The fact of the matter is, whichever dyno you have it tuned on, keep it on that specific brand. This way, you will be able to track the increase in HP based on the mods done. If you jump from dyno to dyno, your numbers are going to be sporadic. The only true way to know the real impact of mods is to take it to the track. A dyno is just a machine giving you an estimate. Use the track, that should be your best friend :cheers


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

Zdeuce4 said:


> torquer v2


This. On a 114LSA.


----------



## Zdeuce4 (Dec 3, 2010)

Poncho Dan said:


> This. On a 114LSA.




nice. blunt answer.. Any specific reasons why?


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Why don't you call them and ask whats best for you? If they make the grinds in house or outsorce them they should know something about their cams.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

I think talking with a grinder who understands your goals and car is the best plan


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

Zdeuce4 said:


> nice. blunt answer.. Any specific reasons why?


Its not got too much lift, and good duration. Should make good torque without being peaky.

You wanted suggestions, so I gave one.


----------



## Zdeuce4 (Dec 3, 2010)

no issues here. i was just asking for clarity.


----------

